# NBA Finals Game 2: Mavs @ Heat (6/2 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, June 2, 2011 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Huge game (although, what games aren't in the NBA Finals?). Lose this and the work we put in to win Game 1. 

Despite the win I still think there's a lot of areas we can improve on. LeBron hit big shots, but it still wasn't a game like the LeBron we're used to. He's not going to go 4-5 on 3 point shots this time, so he's going to have to be more aggressive.

We also know the bench of Dallas isn't going to underscore our bench either. If we can limit them as much as possible though, that'd be a huge stepping stone to victory. 

Just hope we can keep it up and get those offensive boards again, they were key, and Dallas' system leaks a lot of them.

Any news on Miller yet? I heard he left with a sling or something?

Oh, and one last thing. MAKE DIRK DRIBBLE TO HIS LEFT. Don't keep him comfortable on his right like you did to Rondo, 1. force him to put it on the floor and 2. force him to put it on the floor LEFT.

Another 'last' thing - :flay:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

3 more to go! Kill them!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Any news on Miller yet? I heard he left with a sling or something?


Said yesterday he was fine, and that its just old age. Obviously there's more to it, but he's gonna play through it just like he's played through the other 100 injuries he's had this season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

A big game tonight. We have to go to Dallas with a 2-0 lead. We can't afford to drop this one.

LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 hrs-ish till tip off! 

I don't know whether to go for a sleep or try and battle it out before the game. 3am start, it's likely it won't be finished till 5am onwards. Blah, it better be worth it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No lineup changes tonight.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I wonder if Eddie House is ever going to see any playing time


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Also, John Barry always picks against the Heat. ALWAYS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again with the commercial before the Heat video presentation. Must be a song rights issue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please do not let home court slip here. Need to be 2-0 going to Dallas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice bounce for Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Stevenson missed yet this series? GTFO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dallas starting out hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

Good to see


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby lives!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

BIBBY1a


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad turnover


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

terrible foul call

that was all ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

clean block. bad call on Lebron.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone else annoyed at Bosh for talking too much during press conferences, because he said "I use the beginning of games to score" etc

damnit bosh dont tell them that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet euro step by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 333333


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damnit miami, you are so beautiful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is switched on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6pts 3 assists for Wade already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333 again


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

omgness

BIBBY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, Stevenson!? WTF!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have this amazing way of making scrubs look amazing. Dunno how we do it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's man always seems to hit 2 or 3 3's on him every game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Talk you idiots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is on tonight baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy Manbearpig!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wow lebron.

holy crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he was up there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that was good D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is not being played at our pace though. We need to slow them down. Its clear they are trying to push quickly on our makes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish Rio to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-28 after 1

those 50/50 balls are going in Dallas' favor right now. About 3 or 4 times we got stops, then lost the rebound out of bounds, traveled after a miss, or just didnt come up with the ball after a block.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to lock down on D better. Theyre scoring too easy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm here. I even posted the right time, but for some reason I thought it tipped off in 20 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio!? Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D needs to pick up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No free throws for us yet....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D has leaks right now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick move by Wade


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

refs are really sticking it to miami this game.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

7 mintes left in the half and not a single free throw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with the follow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JVG was right. We were lucky to be only down 6 for those couple of minutes there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE!!! Yessir


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we still have zero freebies.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is locked in tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fouled. Heat finally get to the line.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shame about those free-throws though hey Wade. Let's stay away from the line tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is, our D isnt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig And 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

crazy and1 by Lebron. the degree of difficulty on the shots he's making tonight is crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another missed free throw..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, 0-3 from the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not playing well defensively right now at all. Rebounding, blocking out...just bad


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn free throws. Sick and1 though.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we take out first free throw with 4 min left in the 2nd quarter? That's Mauer for ya


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Collapsing here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that push on Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No foul there?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Mauer is comical


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay a freebie


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 4 free throws in a row!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make em pay now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops and fouls and we're at the stripe


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D, Finally.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was the definition of swarm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 6 free throws in a row.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great D!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin freebies


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus christ Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 missed free throws. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 5 missed free throws. Unbelievable.


Guess what their lead is....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gotta make these free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now living at the line. Too bad we cant make them though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-51 at the half

great ending to the half for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great work to be tied, but we should be leading with these missed opportunities


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane Wade 3!!

Tied at the half and we have played very, very poorly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dirk is 3-10. Wow, thought he was doing better than that.

Heat shooting 53% to the Mavs 49%.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Despite the stats, we are playing terrible. Too many jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see what the Mavs do on defense in the 2nd half. When Lebron and Wade were in there in the 2nd half, before Lebron picked up his 3rd foul, they'd switched Mario onto Wade. If they continue that in the 2nd half, we need to get Lebron in the post if Stevenson is on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

great strip by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade And Bron Baby!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where was this Matrix when we needed him. SMH.

Bosh playing like ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is going 06 stylz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2-11 CB? Cmon man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Having trouble with Chandler on the glass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is way off again tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

Yes, Mike!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I missed you Bibby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Matrix is proving a permanent thorn in our side


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Like a Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Marion!? Seriously


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad rotation on the last Marion layup


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Marion couldn't even finish fast break layups when he was on the Heat and now he's creating his own shot


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope the Heat just feed Bosh for the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Marion couldn't even finish fast break layups when he was on the Heat and now he's creating his own shot


I will never forget his 4ft airballs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D has picked up a gear. Turnover Dallas again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333 again!!

Welcome back, Mike Bibby


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

OMFG
BIBBY FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

yeaaaah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby !!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I've been waiting for this all playoffs Bibs. Delivering finally!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

bibby bitches.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I will never forget his 4ft airballs.


because at that point, Marion came directly from the Phoenix Suns remember? We sent Shaq that way.

Nash/Suns never really allowed Marion to develop or require much of a developed game in that regard. Marion has grown and improved those parts of his game since 2008 due to that


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Bibbs! You took your time but this is where we need you most!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel! Great D.

Now hope Wade can hit 2 free throws..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-15 from the field yet cant hit free throws..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel is making some incredible defensive plays out there


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel! Great D


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I've been MIA (no pun intended) from the boards for most of the game.

I'm liking our play here late in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too obvious UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we could hit free throws this would be a reasonable lead (>12pts).

As it is, up 8 and ill take it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant fall asleep here. Things are going our way. We've seen this happen many times only to allow the other team right back in the game.

Wade is about to go to the bench. Hopefully Lebron can pick up the play and keep this lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need manbearpig time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats like the 4th or 5th time we've gotten a block but not been able to get the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Lebron. Lets get this ship righted. WE're slowing up.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nash in the crowd. Anyone else hear the rumor a few months back that he may get bought out by the Suns, and one of his possible desitinations could be Miami? I think I heard it from Bucher (ugh)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible turnover


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. Throw it away guys.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bibby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough shot by Bibby


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL MIKE BIBBY

LOLaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby OMFG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible close here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Omfg!!! Manbearpig!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Terry.

Should be a much bigger lead than 4pts. We blew that chance.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just jumped out of my bed for that LeBron dunk!!

It's 4am, alright, I am in bed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-71 after 3

couple of bad turnovers and tough shots cut the lead from 10 to 4. Need that 4th quarter D to show up again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

manbibbypig has taken over


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I want a GIF of Bibby making that funny face after a mavs player rubs his hand in Bibby's face after the shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, there goes Haywood


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller is broken


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just havent been able to get 2 of our shooters going during the same game in weeks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're choking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris just cant do anything tonight


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ok, so we did good when I wasn't posting. With that said, I bid you a due, my fellow Heatians.

See you after the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade

big bucket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good segment of D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great play by Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers has been great and he shook that habit of playing well and following up with some bonehead moves


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB is 3-14. Wow dude. Bring back your O!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Barea is such a liability on D for the Mavs. Attack him!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Rise of the planet of the Apes looks awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal by Lebron

WAde to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a BOSH!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cb!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade got away with throwing that ball at JT there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Keep it up guys. You know as good as anyone how quick a lead can evaporate.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The 2nd half Heat defense is friggin sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2006 Wade says Hi


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> We're choking.


10 real time minutes later, we're up 15


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's keep our foot on their throat!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ok, I'm leaving again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And just when you think we have it all sorted, 2 dumb plays and theyre back. LOL this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario misses again from 3

Again, just cant get 2 of our shooters going from 3 in the same game. Imagine if we could?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron had a wide open lane and cant finish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we put Bibs in now?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

LBJ missing a point blank layup

damnit.... I want LBJ to win the MVP. i don't want to hear people egging on him forever.. "wade had to carry him to a title" etc


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Again - why cant we make this easy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion makes so many bull**** flips

Finally, Lebron at least gets to the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big makes by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Choking....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

As soon as we took Lebron off Terry, he goes nuts.

This is bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible 3 minutes by the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Dallas is in a great rhythm and has all the momentum. This is gonna be a tough, tough final 3 minutes. Need a basket and a stop in a row.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

what the hell is this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris cant do anything right tonight..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

huge tip out by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ. We're gonna lose


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why would Haslem save that? Why?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Lebron is a black hole with his offense. seriously

dribble dribble dribble dribble, shoot at 1 second left on the clock


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

spo stopped coaching up 15. mike miller shoulda been back in, that's our best lineup. chalmers is not even bringing the ball up so why is he in right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

i repeat

what the hell is this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Chalmers even in over Bibby right now? Bibs was on fire


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

oh gawd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was that? horrible shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk just buried us. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, deserved that after that last shot by Wade.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

take haslem out my god

bring in Josl


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

game over


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

spo got outcoached. no subbing at all, we are way too tired. lebron can barely move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 bad 3's in these last 4 minutes. Just horrible offense and shot selection.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

OMFG CHALMERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSasasasa


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RiO!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need a stop now, which will be difficult now that Dallas is in a crazy rhythm.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LOCK IT DOWN..please


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

please get OT
please get OT

please get OT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wow.

we suck. 1-1.

all of our dominance for nothing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unbelievable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chokers


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh on Dirk? LOL we deserved to lose


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow.. Talk about ****ting the bed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toughest loss I can remember. 

Heat had a foul to give? Flashbacks to last years playoffs.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

1-1.

everything we have done, means nothing now.

all Dallas has to do is win their home games and we lose the Finals. amazing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinda deserved it after the ridiculous series of possessions where they didn't even attempt to run an offense


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

makes me sick because this should have been a clean sweep. ****ing spo doesn't make any subs in the last 10 min, we obviously expended alot of energy, he wasted time outs, just panicked when they started to make a run. obviously our defensive breakdowns late in the game we were tired.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Completely stopped attacking the basket


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Did Derrick Rose gave us a pre-game speech?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The shot selection was horrific down the stretch. Wade rushed a 3, Mario missed a 3, Lebron missed 2 deep 3's at the buzzer, and then Wade takes the worst of them all, another 3 in a tie game.

Deserved this loss. Now the goal is to get one in Dallas.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

also what pissed me off when lebron was acting like it was over once wade hit that 3.. i knew right at that moment he was taking this for granted.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't even know what to say. We were up by FIFTEEN.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

tbh, this is on LeBron.

Wade carried the Heat to a 15 pt lead.

Then we gave it to LBJ, and he missed a point blank layup, took ugly last second shots again only this time they didn't go in.........

wow.

and then Bosh on Dirk with no help? at least put Haslem on him


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

now the conversation changes to :

"Dallas has the edge now. Doesn't matter that Miami was dominant, Dallas got the 1-1 split, with the next 3 games in Dallas. Heat are in trouble" etc etc


damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I actually feel physically sick right now. That was a disgrace.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul to give? BOSH on Dirk!? Shot selection!?

Just...WTF...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seriously, we have ourselves a series. We're going to find out a lot about this team in games 3 & 4.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

well, you know what guys?


This means we can win the NBA Finals on our home court  which is somethign I really wanted anyway.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

now i gotta deal with this **** for 3 days. serious lebron settling for 3's every damn time in the 4th, he shot 4 FT's all game, he should be attacking the basket every possession. he never shoulda been taking those 3's anyway when wade was the one who was on fire. so goddamn mad right now because we are 1000 times better than this team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im actually in shock as to what just happened.

How did we lose!? HOW!?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The HEAT after tonight. :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown:

What a group of morons.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

had that game won. went for a few home run shots instead of the smart plays. defense let up at the worst possible time. and it cost us the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You'd think that after the Paul Pierce fiasco from last season, that having a foul to give down the stretch would not be an issue. 

I just hope that it was Chris who messed up there and not Spo again. Also cant believe that Dirk had the ball at the top of the key, drove, did a spin move, and still no help was there in time.

Those last 5 minutes of that game was just dumbass play after dumbass play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> How did we lose!? HOW!?


Too ****ing cocky.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Im actually in shock as to what just happened.
> 
> How did we lose!? HOW!?


I blame LBJ. Wade led us to a 15 pt lead.


Bosh was stinking it up, so the Heat started running the O through LeBron.

LBJ went around a screen, had a point blank layup, and missed it. LBJ missing that....

then LBJ started standing around with the shot clock, TWICE shooting the ball with 1 second left after just holding the ball....

he didn't make his stamp on the game at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just an epic collapse. This better not turn out to be Dallas' redemption game (meaning the equivalent of game 3 2006).


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn what a collapse. Dallas did not deserve this win at all.

Very weird.I guess we shoulda just kept riding Wade until the game was in the bag.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Bosh turning the ball over when we had a 2 pt lead and NEEDED to score.

lawl what a collapse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 9-34 shooting for the series.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

charles, rick, and kenny all just said exactly what i said earlier. when Wade hit that 3, LBJ celebrated as if they won, and that was the turning point because after that u will have a mental letdown. 
plus, spo shoulda put in his bigger better defensive lineup, like joel/miller


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** I'm physically ill right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What I just saw makes me want to stab my eyes out with a fork.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol guys relax.

1) LBJ played passive and missed OPEN LAYUPS and shots. He wasn't himself and he got cocky when we were up 15. THAT WILL BE ADJUSTED. Relax.

2) Chris Bosh played bad, and then turned the ball over at the end of the game.......


RELAX. lol

we were DOMINATING the Mavs. They had a good run, so what. Miami won't let go next time. Miami won't remove the foot from their neck next time.

ALSO

-NOW MIAMI CAN WIN THE FINALS HERE ON OUR HOME COURT!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE WILL WIN THE SERIES. RELAX.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dunno man. That was really bad. Like, really really bad. I thought we'd grown out of this sorta effort, but apparently not.

This is the NBA Finals. You cant gift a team a game, confidence and belief. Dallas knows this first hand.

We better bring our ****ing A game to Dallas.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not really worried, although it would have obviously been much nicer to be up 2-0. I haven't seen anything that tells me the Mavs can consistently play well enough to win 3 more games. 

They just had a monster letdown. Everything was coming too easily in the clutch, Lebron's been hitting everything the entire playoffs. Perhaps next time they will remember to run the offense and realize Lebron won't hit bailout threes every time.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

with all this said, i don't think everyone should panic. i said last series unless mauer officiates every game we will win, and we only lost the game he called. we didn't shoot a FT until 4 min left in the 1st half, and i am not saying it's an excuse for blowing a 15 pt lead in the last 6 minutes, but the way the game played out we had to play perfect because in reality we shoulda been up 30 not 15. Mavs made 18 turnovers, we had like 15 steals, 10 block shots, dominated in every aspect yet it was a 2 or 3 possession game most of the game. we went on a run, then they went on a run, it's that simple. i been saying it for many years on this board, we will not win a game is mauer is in the building. the dude is a convicted felon and he hates riley with a passion. fortunately we only have 1 more game to deal with him this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we learn to shoot free throws too? Shouldnt even be in this position


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

they are ripping lbj apart right now on NBA TV for the celebration. this dude is still immature, i thought he grew up


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bad habits that weve had all season came back to haunt us. Horrible offensive execution (isos) and missed FTs.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol

Miami just let go for a while, then Dallas got momentum.

Even after all that, LBJ and Bosh had to run ugly offense for the Mavs to win. Bosh turning the ball over when we needed a score.......LBJ running the clock down for last second shots......

that will change.

kinda sucks to waste Wade's effort.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> Bad habits that weve had all season came back to haunt us. Horrible offensive execution (isos) and missed FTs.


big problem is that during the Celtics and Bulls series, LBJ still had those habits but he was draining the 3's.

now he missed them... he has to stop that dribble dribble dribble the entire shot clock down stuff.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> big problem is that during the Celtics and Bulls series, LBJ still had those habits but he was draining the 3's.
> 
> now he missed them... he has to stop that dribble dribble dribble the entire shot clock down stuff.


Its frustrating to watch. I think we had like 3 straight posessions where lebron just dribbled around the top of the key while everyone else stood still. Eventually with 2 sec left they rushed and forced shots. 

Just stupid basketball. We were able to get away with it last series. Not this time.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

here's a question :

If Miami wins Game 3, then we are back 2-1 and this never happened.

If I were to tell you that Miami would go up 2-0, then lose game 3 in Dallas and be 2-1. You would have accepted that. You want at least 1 win in Dallas, so you would have accepted being up 2-1 after losing game 3.


But now, we lose Game 2. Ok fine. So we win game 3, and up 2-1. Same scenario.


So look forward to Game 3 guys. Don't feel sick. We are the better team. We will win game 3 and everything will be alright again  Also, stay away from ESPN and other sports places until Sunday so you don't have to remember it. Fresh clean start on Sunday guys.

AND the positive thing? We can win the Finals on our homecourt


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was always the one thing that worried me about the shots Lebron was hitting against the Bulls and Celtics. They were all just dribble dribble dribble threes with a couple seconds left on the clock. Those aren't going to go in every time and they clearly thought it would be as simple as that. I expect them to right the ship in time for game 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope next season we get whoever draws plays for the Celtics. If only we can play with half of that type of offense we wouldve been in good shape up 2-0.

And my god. The easiest shot in basketball. FTs. Since the philly series i ALWAYS feel theyre going to miss both. No matter whos on the line. All dallas has to do is go deep in their bench and hack a shaq the entire Heat team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I dont think im gonna be around for the next few days :laugh:

**** this.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I :lol:'d at how bad that ending was.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

they went 9 of 10 in the last 6 minutes, for them to pull out a win. we went 1 for 10 in that same stretch. i doubt that happens again, i am just so mad because this should have been a sweep. we are so much better than the mavs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get over the horrible shot selection in those last 5 minutes. Just brutal.

Gotta wait til Sunday now too. Gonna be a long wait.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

no timeouts at the end killed us. does anyone know why haslem wasn't on Dirk in the final 6 minutes? i don't get that at all.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just cant get over the horrible shot selection in those last 5 minutes. Just brutal.
> 
> Gotta wait til Sunday now too. Gonna be a long wait.


bro, miami in june. get your gear out and go to the beach. maybe try and get yourself some tail. did you see all the women in the arena tonight? good lord. all good man, heat will win game 3 and then it was like heat went up 2-0 and lost game 3. 

2-1 is 2-1 no matter how you slice it.

we will be fine


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

nickrock23 said:


> they went 9 of 10 in the last 6 minutes, for them to pull out a win. we went 1 for 10 in that same stretch. i doubt that happens again, i am just so mad because this should have been a sweep. we are so much better than the mavs.


we can win the finals on our homecourt. do you even realize how awesome that would be?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

half the questions in the press conference were about lebron's antics in front of the mavs bench, and they just shot it down. obviously the celebration was the turning point because it woke* the mavs up. 

dwyane said 'that wasn't a celebration, confetti and champaign is a celebration'. 'it's part of the game. everybody* does something after a big play'

that is BS!! do you really think the San Antonio Spurs of the past decade would have ever pulled that crap in front of the other bench with half a quarter to play in the game? No, they would have walked away and made it seem like it was business as usual - that is more demoralizing than a celebration, which will only inspire the other team. 

every single analyst on every channel said the same thing, every reporter asked them that question, i hope that the answers they gave are not what they really believe because that crap has to stop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every time we've been beaten in the playoffs, we've responded well. Hopefully game 3 is no exception.

Hostile crowd. Weight of the world on our shoulders. Respond to it Miami - you're better than this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Dallas are a bunch of hypocrites...what's Jason Terry doing right here? 









Surely he's not celebrating a big shot? PS: He does this EVERY TIME he hits a big shot.

I think our defense and lack of offensive decision making had more to do with blowing that lead than the Mavs feeling offended or anything. I hope if we win game 3, Lebron moonwalks over their ****ing logo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im pissed off i've got to feel like this all through my weekend. Thats ****ed up.

Thanks a lot Dwyane and Lebron. Ruined my ****ing day.

They better be seriously pissed off and ready to go in game 3. That was the worst game Lebron had played these playoffs I think. 

Also, can someone please guard Shawn Marion? Guy is looking like a superstar out there, which simply cant happen. We need to get the pace back to Game 1. Cut the bull****. All business. We can beat this team if we play our game, we didnt do that in Game 2.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Im pissed off i've got to feel like this all through my weekend. Thats ****ed up.


Yeah on the plus side we only get the media mess today, and Shaq is holding his retirement ceremony today, so hopefully that will at least deaden some of the wall-to-wall glee from the entire planet. Just make it through today, and then tomorrow there won't be any new news. And then it's time for game 3.

What sucks is we were royally kicking their ass before we let off the pedal. If we had completed that blow out, it would have completely demoralized them. Now they have some swagger, and we've got to go out there and do Game 1 all over again.

One thing we sucked at tonight was rebounding. I thought overall we played a very lazy game. Even when we were forcing turnovers, it was in leiu of playing solid defense. Lebron was too busy gambling in passing lanes, to watch Marion basically cancel out his own offensive play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I felt like Dallas completely dictated the tempo. We had that one little burst where we played good D and got the turnovers to turn into transition hoops, but on the whole, that was as bad a defense as we have played in the Playoffs.

No excuses for being up 15 and choking that game away though. Also - Bosh needs to show up and start hitting some shots. He's a big part of our offense, and he has been way off since half time in game 1. I sure hope Lebron, Wade and CB are having a late night shootaround to get the kinks out.

Game 3 is big. Must win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Game 3 is big. Must win.


Must win for the Mavs IMO. Not for us. Only way we get a must win situation is if we lose game 3 and 4--then Game 5 is a must win. But if we lost game 3, won game 4, and lost game 5, we'd still be okay with the last two at home.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They really should start going to Bosh down low when they go through these long fits of not scoring. Even if he's not having a good game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On most nights, yeah. But he was turning the ball over, and bricking everything tonight.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Several consecutive last second desperation three's is not really a better option


----------

